# New 50G Jewel Aquarium -> Vivarium



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi guys,
This week I finished my new tank. Bought it from a chiclid (sp?) Breeder. It came with stand and cannopy for a nice price.

I wanted to have a waterfall in it so I did and it worked!

Some Technical specifications:
- Little pump in a small curverbox with filtermaterial
- Dimensions are 100cm x 40cm x 50cm
- 2x 36w PL-L lamps which I attached to the original canopy!
- 50w Aquariumheater in my false bottom
- A 12v Fan which is outside the viv blow air through a PVC pipe with holes drilled in it. Also workes perfect and you don't see any fogging up.

Temps are 26C celsius and humidity is always 80%+

List of Plants:

- Davalia bulata
- Phlebodium areolatum
- Begonia schulzei
- Episcia dianthiflora
- Ficus Panama
- Heartfern
- Javamoss
- Some kind of Begonia

Here Are the pics!

They are going to house 4 Juv Yellowbacks!


* With only some broms!









*Fully planted









*FTS









*Right side









*Left side










*Waterfall









Suggestions or comments are welcome as always!

GrtZ

Dennis Molenaar


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks awesome!!!! What type of fern is that? Japanese painted?


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

No its the Davalia bulata don't know american common name! A nice little fern!
Ofocurse the javamoss is just added and needs to grow on the waterfall. But I guess it will pretty soon. Also the Schultzei will grow and the ficus panama and these plants will take over the background I hope!


----------



## geckoman2 (Oct 30, 2008)

Really nice set up.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## rednkhuntertd (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow! That tank sure is going to look good when everything grows in. Be sure to post some pics of updates! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

Once that vining plant grows in well by the waterfall its goiong to be an awesome looking background. I hate having to wait for plants to really fill in, but its always interesting to see the process and transformations. Nice tank


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty cool water feature!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Very nice tank. I have some younder Azureus I am thinkong of setting up in a similar size tank. It's a departure from what I usually build but we will see. I like how these tanks look though.


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the positive reactions!
I hope it grows in fast, think it would look a lot better then. I like how it looks now though! The javamoss is allready growing and i can see some light green extensions. 

The begonia is a quite fast growing plant.
Its quite a standard layout but I normally have a lot of broms in my tanks and now i have a lot of ferns. I dont miss the broms at all. So thats good. 
Will post some updates when i get the frogs and when it grows in so keep track of this post.

Greetings


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks great, i like the waterfall. Good work.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

any updated shots of this tank?


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Actually no,
Since I had to tear down the tank, because of worms and a fungus.

So currently the tank is empty and only hase the background.\

Will get some pics when its back together

Grtz


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

That waterfall looks fantastic!


----------

